# Thanks for trimming my beard mum...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She was a great girl.. I'm definitely not at a talented level but it's better than any of our groomers! (IPad photo is poor)


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Awwwww, she looks so sweet, and she's smiling


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful round muzzle. You've done a great job Ruth 

Tilly hates me trimming her face. I wait until she's asleep and then pounce! 

X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great job! She looks so pretty.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you've done a brilliant job. 
Did you do her eyes and eyebrows as well?
I wish you were close enough to sort out Dot's hairy head...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love that rosette muzzle look. She looks so pretty. Good job Ruth.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha nina always has a smile on her face! She's so happy x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think you've done a brilliant job.
> Did you do her eyes and eyebrows as well?
> I wish you were close enough to sort out Dot's hairy head...


Yep, did a little eye and eyebrow trim too 

Thank you. I have decided I will do her face and allow groomer to do everything else.

Straight after, we went for a big walk and she rolled her ENTIRE body, neck and face in fresh green dung! 

Just bathed. Took 3 shampoos... Glad I cute her muzzle dry earlier because if I'd bathed her I probably would have cried. Lola also rolled in crap but not as bad as Nina who really went for it


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks really great, how long did it take you? It really does suit her, she does have such a happy face. Neither of mine have rolled in anything as of yet, fingers crossed it stays that way after some of the horror stories I have read on here


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> She looks really great, how long did it take you? It really does suit her, she does have such a happy face. Neither of mine have rolled in anything as of yet, fingers crossed it stays that way after some of the horror stories I have read on here


It took about 15 minutes, I just take the bulk off with normal scissors then use thinning scissors to blend it. Her bridge of nose fuzz is coming back (after a groomer shaved it) so it's not quite perfect yet but it's getting there. It's easier now that I've done it a couple of times. 

After the walk I seriously thought I wasn't getting the cow poo off her. Every time I rinsed her more green came off. I was worried she would be stained.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That's really fast to get it so perfect. A green cockapoo would be quite unique


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's really simple when you have done it a few times. Just comb out then trimming in a circle then blending with the thinning scissors. Little bits at a time. Holding the face can be a challenge but I've learned Nina's most comfortable with me holding from the top of her muzzle. If I had to do Lola's it would be a different story


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks lovely Ruth, I think if I hadn't gone in to grooming and sent Dudley elsewhere I would still have done his face myself, that is what really gives them their character.


----------

